# Meshuggah 8 string standard tuning songs



## JP Universe (Dec 29, 2011)

Being a fan for the last 12 years and learning some of their old stuff in B Flat, It feels a bit embarrassing to ask this one and I couldn't find anything conclusive by searching on google and 7string.org so i'm putting it here..... What songs are in standard tuning for Meshuggah when they are playing 8 strings?


----------



## TomAwesome (Dec 29, 2011)

Standard? As in F#? I don't think there are any. They almost always tune down half a step, sometimes more. You could transpose it up half a step, I suppose.


----------



## JP Universe (Dec 29, 2011)

Yeah F#.. Are there any or is it all down tuned a half step?


----------



## Ishan (Dec 29, 2011)

Most is F or drop Eb, some are even drop Bb


----------



## MGasparotto (Dec 29, 2011)

None of their songs are in standard =\


----------



## JP Universe (Dec 29, 2011)

Damn...


----------



## sojorel (Dec 29, 2011)

If you're rocking 28.6" scale, you'd want to detune at least a little anyway, so think of it as a positive!


----------



## JP Universe (Dec 30, 2011)

I'm gonna have to make a choice out of AAL tuning and Meshuggah tuning.... tough one but i'm probably rockin the Tosin tuning. I'll learn more B Flat 7 string songs


----------



## sojorel (Jan 4, 2012)

Depends though - there are only 3 songs +Wave of Babies on the first AAL record that you 'need' and 8 string for. Play the others on a 7

There are way more Meshug songs to play


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 4, 2012)

Plus meshuggah > X


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (Jan 4, 2012)

Alternatively, with Tosin tuning (dat drop E) you still have the _range _to play Meshuggah stuff.

Just remains to be seen whether you have the _balls. 


_


----------



## Tarantino_Jr (Jan 4, 2012)

Actually meshuggah do use drop e for some songs on Catch33...


----------



## Winspear (Jan 4, 2012)

You could use drop Eb/F standard and use a capo to play drop E


----------

